
How the Earth Stops High-Energy Neutrinos - okket
http://newscenter.lbl.gov/2017/11/22/how-earth-stops-high-energy-neutrinos/
======
mabbo
> “We were of course hoping for some new physics to appear, but we
> unfortunately find that the Standard Model, as usual, withstands the test,”
> added Halzen.

I hope the day that we find something not predicted by the standard model is
within my lifetime. That bastard has been right far too long, and we know very
well that it isn't compete. To the physicists out there fighting the good
fight, we salute you.

~~~
jogundas
Not sure how up to date, but there are some results in that direction:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physics_beyond_the_Standard_Mo...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physics_beyond_the_Standard_Model#Experimental_results_not_explained)
.

